# Mercury Magnetics ot?



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

I m looking to upgrade my traynor ycv 80, while im not displeased with it, i would prefer less compression at higher volumes and more note to note clarity... My question is, would a mercury magnetics output transformer provide that and also more punch, or let the notes "jump" off the fretboard so to speak?

I know more efficent speakers would help as well...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Bobbypols said:


> I m looking to upgrade my traynor ycv 80, while im not displeased with it, i would prefer less compression at higher volumes and more note to note clarity... My question is, would a mercury magnetics output transformer provide that and also more punch, or let the notes "jump" off the fretboard so to speak?
> 
> I know more efficent speakers would help as well...


I would consider speakers first. You see, the YCV80 is kinda crammed inside. Modern printed circuit board amps are very difficult to do anything but the simplest mods. It's not like an old-fashioned hand-wired amp where you can change wires all you want. There are no wires! There are just traces of copper etched on a board. The circuit is "carved in stone", as it were.

The problem with changing transformers is that they have no standard shape or footprint. It'd be like winning a lottery to get a trannie from Mercury that would fit in the same spot on the Traynor chassis, in the same mounting holes. If the replacement is not so big so that it hits something else you might be able to drill new mounting holes to match up with the new transformer.

That's why people like Mercury offer standards, like "Marshall Plexi 50 watt output power transformer" and "Fender Bassman power transformer". It's not the electrical specs. A pair of 6L6's or a quad of EL34's will need a transformer of similar specs no matter what amp we're talking. The tubes and application determine the same specs to be necessary but mechanically things can vary a whole lot!

To my knowledge Mercury doesn't offer a "Traynor YCV80" output transformer, but that is specifically what you need.

It's so that when you pull out the old transformer the new one will be guaranteed to fit into the same spot with the same mounting holes!

Even with new speakers I dunno if you'll be happy. It can definitely make a big change but if the amp has a circuit that is prone to have a certain sound the speaker can only do so much to change it. I would borrow different extension speakers to get a good listen for free before spending a lot of money.

Everybody today seems to be playing around with the easy things, wanting big tone changes. They change tubes and/or speakers, or if they know a bit about soldering they change the output transformer. I have some sad news for all these folks:

YOU'RE JUST DINKING AROUND WITH THE LEAST IMPORTANT FACTORS! KNOWING HOW TO MAKE CHANGES TO THE CIRCUIT WILL MAKE CHANGING TUBES OR EVEN AN OT LOOK LIKE TRYING TO GET MORE HORSEPOWER FROM YOUR CAR BY JUST PUTTING FLAME DECALS ON THE SIDES OF THE FENDERS!

To be fair, some OT's are better than the ones coming stock from the factory these days but even so, there's no substitute for a tech making circuit mods and changing part values.

Not meaning to be patronizing but I just feel bad for some folks wasting their time and money BUYING different brands of stuff that may be easy to do if you don't know tube electronics but just won't give meaningful results.

Not all of us want to spend the time and effort to become a tech. Not everyone wants to learn how to be a car mechanic. We all have different priorities in our lives. I'm just saying that if you don't want to learn how to work on the engine don't fool your self with a Canadian Tire set of "go-balls" to hang across the top of your windows. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I would consider speakers first. You see, the YCV80 is kinda crammed inside. Modern printed circuit board amps are very difficult to do anything but the simplest mods. It's not like an old-fashioned hand-wired amp where you can change wires all you want. There are no wires! There are just traces of copper etched on a board. The circuit is "carved in stone", as it were.
> 
> The problem with changing transformers is that they have no standard shape or footprint. It'd be like winning a lottery to get a trannie from Mercury that would fit in the same spot on the Traynor chassis, in the same mounting holes. If the replacement is not so big so that it hits something else you might be able to drill new mounting holes to match up with the new transformer.
> 
> ...


Wild Bill is right on the money. I also think it's a waste changing trannies on a PCB amp. You really need a more flexible platform, like an older Traynor to do that sort of thing. There is an awful lot going on that circuit board

One thing you may consider is trying an EQ pedal.

Your final option, *and one I keep reminding myself *on is to consider improving the thing that will cost you the least amount - your guitar skills. Get a metronome, practise some chromatic scales for half an hour a night and then work on repetoire, composition, etc. You will have the most to gain doing that and the money you save, well, buy someone special a present or buy some beer.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wisdom and experience here....and for free ...actually saves us money

We should all print thses responses, *frame them and hang them next to our practice areas.* ..... LOL ... (but not such a totally stupid idea)

Dave


----------



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

well thanks for opinions! :rockon:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

chromatic scales?????? all 12??????????

for the cost of the MM tranny and the effort, you could sell the Traynor and get into a really serious amp....with the advantage that you could hear before commiting the cash. Also bear in mind that the most noble mod will have, if anything a negative effect on subsequent resale values...even if the gear isn't vintage in any way. That being said, I want sound, not resale so my soldering iron gets into my gear all the time.

...and you may actually prefer....less efficient speakers 

Andy


----------

